# kuulokkeet



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Kirjastossa lainasit kuulokkeet jotta kuulla musiikkia. Soitimella en voisi löytyä mihin "plug" minä voin laittaa seinään.

Miten kysyä kirjastohoitajalle?

"Anteeksi, en minä löytyä mihin kuulokkeet laitta seinään!" (?)

Ja mitä sana voin käytää muuten kun minä lopetan kuullamaan musiikkia ja 

"Minä irrotan kuulokke soitilta ja palautan se kirjastohoitajalle" (?)


----------



## Määränpää

"Anteeksi! En näe, mihin kuulokkeet laitetaan/liitetään."

"Irrotan kuulokkeet soittimesta ja palautan ne kirjastonhoitajalle."

Verbi_ laittaa_ (to put) on merkitykseltään epätarkempi. Verbi _liittää_ (to annex) viittaa nimenomaan siihen, että kuulokkeet yhdistetään johonkin laitteeseen.


----------



## Gavril

Määränpää said:


> "Anteeksi! En näe, mihin kuulokkeet laitetaan/liitetään."
> 
> "Irrotan kuulokkeet soittimesta ja palautan ne kirjastonhoitajalle."
> 
> Verbi_ laittaa_ (to put) on merkitykseltään epätarkempi. Verbi _liittää_ (to annex)



Pieni huomautus: suosittelisin _liittää-_sanan käännökseksi "connect", "attach" tms. pikemmin kuin "annex".

Vaikka "annex" kyllä kuuluu _liittää-_sanan mahdollisiin käännöksiin, se kuulostaa jokseenkin hienostuneelta tässä merkityksessä: sanalla _annex_ on useimmiten (kokemuksessani) sotilaallinen merkitys "ottaa [alue] haltuunsa", "annektoida".


----------



## Määränpää

Gavril said:


> Pieni huomautus: suosittelisin _liittää-_sanan käännökseksi "connect", "attach" tms. pikemmin kuin "annex".
> 
> Vaikka "annex" kyllä kuuluu _liittää-_sanan mahdollisiin käännöksiin, se kuulostaa jokseenkin hienostuneelta tässä merkityksessä: sanalla _annex_ on useimmiten (kokemuksessani) sotilaallinen merkitys "ottaa [alue] haltuunsa", "annektoida".



Olet oikeassa, "annex" oli aika huono käännös. 

Valitsin sen, koska _liittää_ on mielestäni harvinaisempi sana kuin _connect_ tai _attach_, joiden tavallisimmat käännökset ovat "yhdistää" (connect) ja "kiinnittää" (attach). Jostain syystä käyttöohjeiden suomennoksissa käytetään kuitenkin usein sanaa _liittää_.

Kirjastonhoitajaa voi siis pyytää näyttämään, _mihin kuulokkeet laitetaan/liitetään/yhdistetään/kiinnitetään/kytketään_.

Itse käyttäisin varmaan sanaa _laitetaan_ ja toivoisin, ettei kirjastonhoitaja vastaisi "Päähän". Tai ehkä kysyisin, mihin kuulokkeiden johto laitetaan.


----------



## Hakro

Määränpää said:


> Itse käyttäisin varmaan sanaa _laitetaan_ ja toivoisin, ettei kirjastonhoitaja vastaisi "Päähän". Tai ehkä kysyisin, mihin kuulokkeiden johto laitetaan.


Ja jollei kirjastonhoitaja osaisi vastata, olisi parasta esittää valitus kirjaston johdolle.


----------

